
Google Trends (Very useful, for those who don't already use it) - jwecker
http://www.google.com/trends
======
python_kiss
It won't be useful for new startups since there isn't enough "volume" to
create a trend.

It is, however, an interesting tool for observing on going patterns. Here is a
trend I tried with "Web 2.0" and "Digg":
http://google.com/trends?q=Web+2.0%2C+Digg&ctab;=0&geo;=all&date;=all

